# Anyone have pet insurance?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Just curious.

Thanks for sharing any thoughts or opinions.


----------



## Derek Sanders (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Ted,
A couple of years ago I looked at a lot of the pet insurance companies and read all of the “fine print” what I found was that only the insurance companies make out ok.
What I do (I am not saying my way is better or worse) is to have $xx.xx per week put into a high yield savings account ING or the likes via direct deposit. 
So far the dogs have not needed any major treatment but if they do we have an account ready and waiting.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That doesn't surprise me. I would imagine, however that insurance companies are offering better plans these days. Pet health and therefore insurance is obviously a super growing category. Maybe there's a company or two that actually have decent policies. Who knows.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have this plan..the medallion level:

http://www.petplan.com/dog/cover_for_life/index.aspx

We get a discounted rate through our Avi dog orginization. Prior, we were having trouble finding a plan that would cover them while working for an affordable rate. I am about to make my first claim I think. I will let you know how it goes. I know others who have made claims no problem, but we have only had it for a year and a bit, and I don't know anyone who has made a monster claim yet.

My work pays the monthly rate in the winter, I cover it in the summer.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Here in the UK, pet insurance is pretty common.

I pay £20 a month and this covers pretty much all illness and injury up to a value of £7000 a year - this is cover for life, so you can claim for the same illness or injury if it reoccurs (up to the value of the policy). Also gives liability cover of up to £2000000.

I have a remarkably injury prone dog, so it is working out good value for me....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have VPI superior plan on my two working dogs.
$27 a month each dog covers routine well-care and injuries

I got it after several trips to doggie ER but now that I have insurance I only had one injury trip - but it was a canine root canal and it paid the full benefit limit on that.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to have VPI as well. I only used it once in the 2 years I had it, so I dropped it. I very rarely have to take mine to the vet, but we have a credit card that's for emergencies like that, so...


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

I have AKC on Sacha and Nisha...

I have looked into several and ASPCA offers very good health insurance and so does PetsBest...

The biggest difference between the 2 is that ASPCA will cover parasites and preventative (flea/tick/heartworm) as well as deworms, etc...

PetsBest doesn't cover anything having to do with flea/tick/heartworm (and they also won't cover lyme disease or heartworms), nor do they cover parasites (like giardia)...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Great info guys.. thanks


----------

